# Birman health warning



## Guest (Nov 13, 2008)

Hi anyone adopted by beautiful birmans, please be aware of Kidney problems.Just type in your computer, Birman kidney problems, and you will be shocked, I was, I wish I knew of this problem when I adopted mine, even my vet is astounded as I down loaded the info & took it in to him, after my beautiful boy had a urine infection, you will ask yourself why the breeder/seller did not inform you, also isn't forwarned & all that important.
If you cannot get the information I will give the site to you. regards Baloo j.


----------



## goldlay (Nov 13, 2008)

As a Birman breeder of 20 years standing I can advise on this quite well. I can quote you the Summary from research done at Bristol and Edinburgh Universities by Dr Danielle Gunn-Moore.

Summary:

This study suggests that many Birman cats may have some degree of renal dysfunction, which may or may not result in signs of ill-health, and which may or may not progress with time. It has not yet been possible to determine an underlying cause of disease in clinically affected cats, nor to draw any firm conclusions as to the nature of the defect within the breed as a whole. While the clinical significance of these findings therefore remains unclear, it seems appropriate to suggest that evidence of elevated kidney enzymes in an otherwise healthy Birman cat should not be over interpreted as evidence of severe or progressive disease. It would however, seem sensible to monitor affected cats, and to consider the possibility of renal dysfunction when undertaking anaesthesia, surgery or treatment in cats of this breed.

OK, now the real day to day facts. Some Birmans have a tendency to small kidneys BUT they are rather unique in the fact that they seem to be able to tolerate the elevated urea levels much more than any other cat. If the cat has its annual boosters then the vet can give them their MOT and sometimes by the fact that the vet has picked up the smaller kidneys, they tend to scare the owners into thinking their cat is about to go into renal failure. In the majority of cases this is not the case. My own vet is now very clued up on it where others may even go as far as suggesting euthanaesia.

My first Birman started showing signs of renal problems at the age of 11 but with the proper treatment lived on to the good age of 17.5 years old. She had small kidneys all her life so this should show that it is possible to still have a long living cat. On the other hand my moggie showed signs at the age of 9 and only lived to the age of 11. I think that demonstrates the stamina that Birmans actually do have in this respect.

My kitten owners are all told about this as I have no wish for a vet to get euthanaesia happy. I currently have a 14.5 year old whose urea level is within the normal range and is still going to shows so just because someone cites a breed as having a problem, doesn't mean they all will.

Every breed has its own problems as you only have to substitute any breed name for Birman in your searches.

Marcia


----------



## Guest (Nov 14, 2008)

Hi Marcia,
I totaly agree with you, thanks for your response, my vet at the time [bearing in mind] he had no idea until I printed off & showed him the info, I was made to feel I had done something to my lovely boy, when he said his kidney's were unusualy small & I originally took him in as I noticed he was drinking & peeing lots, also when he was cuddled he cried, & off his food, they did blood tests & scared the life out of me, his urine showed blood & infection. (he is 16 months old),they gave him antibiotics, his infection is fine now, 2nd urine test showed clear. They wanted to put him under for the blood tests, & thought I was some sort of raving idiot, I was crying uncontrolable as they would not listen to me & to read up on the information, (the nurse had mislayed it, so no one knew anything about it), so I gave them another copy. They wished they had the info from the beginning, & they would have put him on a drip when he had his boy bits done, just as a precaution. Just had a call from the vets as I am typing this, his eurea has gone up slightly & his creatanine was normal but is now higher (think I have spelt all wrong but I think you get my meaning), they suggest a special food for cats with kidney problems, I have just asked which one & she seems a bit taken back I have asked, put phone down still none the wiser. [help]. I know some of these foods don't have lots of protein a cat needs, gosh I am at my wits end. regards julie


----------



## goldlay (Nov 13, 2008)

Hi Julie

If you do want some prescription food for renal problems you can but it here K/D Diet Canine & Feline : Vet UK for Healthy Happy Pets without a prescription but it would be best to make sure from your vet which one he thinks is the most suitable. The real key is a low protein diet.

Make an appointment for a good chat with a senior vet in your practice. They are usually less alarmist than the younger more keen vets and he may suggest some ongoing medication that you coul give your cat to support his kidneys, if the vet feels there is a need.

Marcia.


----------



## Saikou (Apr 2, 2008)

I am really sorry to hear about your poor boy. This is a very good site with lots of information on diet etc for kidney problems Tanya's Feline CRF Information Centre there may be some information on there that helps.


----------



## Guest (Nov 15, 2008)

Thanks again Marcia, I will look into it, they gave me some food 6 pots of, SPECIFIC KIDNEY SUPPORT, he is not keen & I am mixing it with the lowest protein food I have, to tempt him & I am putting some into his mouth to remind him to eat, but I don't think he is eating enough, he is so sweet & is still bouncing around & getting into trouble (he is so nosey). Will I have to stop giving him raw chicken wings? (as he loves them), he gets one every other day.
Good job I have been putting money away for him as his vets bill was £189 - 00, this time. 2 blood tests, 1 antibiotic, 4 antacids, 2 urine tests, 6 food.
If anyone else out there is reading this & would like share their experience & how you cope please feel free, I would realy appreciate it.
Again, thank you Marcia for taking the time, you are a star.


----------



## Guest (Nov 15, 2008)

Thank you Saikou you'r very kind, I will look into the site you have suggested.
Thank you all. Baloo j.


----------



## Guest (Nov 15, 2008)

Hi sweetie thank you for your information, I will definatly look into it, I know my vet's very well (would you believe) but sometimes I feel they think I am looking into things to deeply, I had a moggy who was 18 yrs & took it very badly when he was taken from me, & another who was only 4 who was run over, I swore I would never get an outside cat again, hence my beautiful Baloo, so I think they see me as an over cautious mum, to be honest, what do they say "a little information is dangerous", I have tried to feed him all natural foods & now I'm given something that has animal derivitives in it good god.
well thank you again for your concern, Baloo j.


----------



## lovemybirmans (Sep 25, 2012)

Hello,

I too wish I had researched kidney issues in Birman cats earlier. I recently lost my beautiful little Birman girl to renal failure. She was just shy of 4 years old. She received top medical care with some of the finest doctors in the U.S., but in the end, they could not save her. My husband and I are just devastated, but we are happy for the time we had with her. 

I am blessed to have her brother too, who appears to be in good health, thank goodness.

Buyer's of Birman cats. Please BEWARE and have your Birman checked for high BUN levels. If they are high, they are known to trend down at about 1 year old (which they did) but know that we still lost her 3 years later. 

I have now read all of the studies available on kidney dysfunction in Birmans and there are cases out there, so just BEWARE that these problems do exist, contrary to what others may have you believe. 

This may be a unique case (my breeder has never had this happen before) but, I felt compelled to write about my experience in the hopes that others will not have to suffer this type of trauma in their lives.


----------



## sharonchilds (Jul 7, 2011)

Im so sorry to hear that you lost your lovely birman so young.
I have a rescue birman, we got her in may and she hadnt been spayed (she was just over 2yrs) so off to the vets to get her done after a month of letting her settle in.
We had the blood test done , thank goodness cos it flagged up her poorly kidneys. After 2 weeks on meds we decided she needed to be spayed because she was calling all the time. Luckily we have a fantastic vet who looked at her kidneys during the op and found them to be tiny.

Tia recovered really well and is a much happier girl for being spayed and you really wouldnt think that she has anything wrong with her.
I just hope with the right diet and her meds she will be one of the lucky ones to get into double figures.


----------



## lovemybirmans (Sep 25, 2012)

Thank you so much. Each day gets a little easier, but we will always miss our special little girl. 

Sounds like you are doing all the right things for Tia. I am so glad to hear that she is doing so well. 
She is so blessed to have found you.

Good luck on getting her to those double figures. I know all too well how important that is for her. 

Thanks again for the kind words. I will keep Tia in my prayers.


----------

